# Unusual search



## gntsketches (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking for something which I'm not sure exists. I'd like to find some "music" which fits the following parameters, for use as a form of meditative ear-training:

- Only one or two voices/instruments, playing only single-note lines
- Slow tempo
- Consistent dynamic range (all the notes should be roughly the same volume)
- Limited pitch range for each voice
- Limited (or graded) harmonic & melodic complexity
- Limited intensity/expressivity (no drama) 
- Ideally mellow instrument tones - ie: guitar probably is better than violin, though sustain is also nice
- Ideally, something that conforms to the rules of the common-practice period, though this is the most 'bendable' condition.

In other words, I want to put something like this on to try to identify pitches in a relaxed way before bed.

An album worth of this would be so great. I'm looking for referrals to recordings of actual "classical" repertoire, but also interested in less obnoxious ear-training programs, or even an app (Andoid) which would generate pitches along these lines.

Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gntsketches said:


> Hello, I'm looking for something which I'm not sure exists. I'd like to find some "music" which fits the following parameters, for use as a form of meditative ear-training:
> 
> - Only one or two voices/instruments, playing only single-note lines
> - Slow tempo
> ...


I would skip the voice if I was you .


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

That looks like a description of plainchant. Have you tried Gregorian Chant? For example:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9jfd79mrvLb1x5j8v_bsAU1g0GpA1tu5

Salve Festa Dies ~ Gregorian Chant for Seasons of the Year - In Dulci Jubilo (Naxos)


----------



## gntsketches (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks! Yeah this is probably where I am headed. I wonder if there are instrumental versions of these plainchant melodies. Like a harp would be idea.


----------



## gntsketches (Jun 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I would skip the voice if I was you .


Not sure I follow you there...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gntsketches said:


> Not sure I follow you there...


Relaxing or meditative ear-training as you call it to me is without voices unless it's like monks .


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

To sleep:

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/4795267


----------



## gntsketches (Jun 4, 2016)

That's lovely, thank you.


----------



## gntsketches (Jun 4, 2016)

Heliogabo said:


> To sleep:
> 
> http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/4795267


That's lovely, thank you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll found one to, I post the pic as soon as I have it.

Edit: I found the disc.

( Still for sale )








_Obras Maestras Del Canto Grego _
Coro De Monjes Del Monasterio


----------

